# Another Uber Scam



## Jmasterzero (Oct 21, 2016)

So I decided to order some Uber Eats food this past weekend, and to my surprise Uber added a "busy area" fee to my order which was 5 extra dollars. Ive picked up deliveries from this area before and never had that "busy area" fee given to me as a driver. What BS! Needless to say, I ended up ordering from another delivery service and giving that "busy area" fee to my delivery guy instead.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jmasterzero said:


> So I decided to order some Uber Eats food this past weekend, and to my surprise Uber added a "busy area" fee to my order which was 5 extra dollars. Ive picked up deliveries from this area before and never had that "busy area" fee given to me as a driver. What BS! Needless to say, I ended up ordering from another delivery service and giving that "busy area" fee to my delivery guy instead.


More Uber skimming ?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> More Uber skimming ?


lol, just when you thought you've seen it all, they find more ways to screw the drivers.


----------



## JaniceCT (Aug 20, 2015)

Unless that fees covers the surge fare you may have gotten?


----------



## Jmasterzero (Oct 21, 2016)

JaniceCT said:


> Unless that fees covers the surge fare you may have gotten?


No, I'm in Los Angeles there are no surge fares for "food only" drives here. There are boost fares that correspond with the driver fares. Either way, I was not in a boost area.


----------



## BigJon (Mar 15, 2017)

You only get surge for delivery if you are also an UberX driver.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

BigJon said:


> You only get surge for delivery if you are also an UberX driver.


You will get surge pricing if you're in an Eats/X mode. You will not get surge under Eats-only mode.

If the area is surging and the driver is in Eats-only mode, the passenger will still get charged surge -- but instead of surge going to the driver, it goes to Travis.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

JaniceCT said:


> Unless that fees covers the surge fare you may have gotten?


 I've done my share of Ubereats and when I deliver for them I make sure I get the boost pay, I'm thinking the extra fee is paying for the boost or surge fees.


----------



## Spyralspyder (Oct 6, 2017)

There’s no boost associated and now it is messing with my tips.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Spyralspyder said:


> There's no boost associated and now it is f***ing with my tips.


Yes, it will tend to do that. No doubt about it.


----------

